# Best Youth/Child Compound Bow?



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Diamond infinite edge, goes from 5-70 pounds on the same set of limbs


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

The diamond is a great bow. The Mission Menace is also another one to take a look at. Same poundage range as well as a draw length range from 18-30". 

SCFox


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Diamond Atomic $199
Draw Weight (lbs.) 6-29
Draw Length (in.) 12-24


----------



## jason5641 (Dec 3, 2012)

My son has a Diamond Infinte Edge. He loves it. Certainly NOT a toy.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1961475


Check this thread. Info from me as well as a bunch of other parents. There are links within that threads to other kid bow threads too.


----------



## jjb242 (Feb 23, 2013)

I got my 10 year old daughter the Mission Craze and she loves it! She's small and after a few weeks of shooting she can pull back 20 lbs with ease. The draw weight is 15-70 lbs. with 80% let-off, draw length is 19-30". This is a great bow that she will be able to shoot the rest of her life if she wants to.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Bear apprentice 2 for my son


----------



## Nock Up (Jan 28, 2013)

Would def give the diamond atomic a look. As mentioned above it is very adjustable and a high quality bow. My son loves his.


----------



## Cashman90 (Jan 4, 2012)

My daughter has an Atomic and my son a Fuse Freestyle. Both work. They are 4 and 6.


----------



## peteinvermont (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my son the Nuclear Ice, which I believe has been repalced with the Atomic. Even though people dump on the Nuc Ice a little, I think its a great bow for the money, for a kid. It shoots fast, looks cool, and is very adjustable. My son started on it when he was 6 and he's a big strong 9yr old now, and hasn't outgrown it. He loves to shoot it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

another vote for the Bear Apprentice 2. just bought my son one for $300. it doesn't adjust way down for the younger kids though. it is adjustable from 15 pounds to 60 pounds and from 15 inches to 27 inches in draw length. my son is 7 and with this bow adjusted all the way down in poundage he can't quite pull it back by himself. I help him pull it back until it hits it's let off. once it is over the small hump, he can hold it to aim and shoot. it won't be long and he will be able to do it all by himself. also with the Apprentice 2, you don't need a bow press to adjust the draw length. you just take out a screw in each cam and rotate the module to the proper setting and put the screw back in. takes a whopping 2 minutes to do. also for that $300, it comes with a quiver, 3 pin sight, d loop, peep sight and whisker biscuit. the only thing you need to buy extra is arrows and a release!

the only thing I am upgrading is the peep sight. it comes with one of those large round one's that split the string 3 ways. well my son only has a 18.5" draw length right now, so when he draws the bow back, the string is not angled enough for him to see through the peep. so I will be picking him up a tubed peep until his draw length increases.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

For that age, definitely go with the Diamond Atomic. I got one for my son this year and it is perfect for him, he will be 7 next month. There are other bows that will "fit" but what people forget is the MASS WEIGHT of the bow that is a real struggle for younger archers to hold up. The Atomic is light, small, fast, etc.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

click there------>http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1961475&highlight=kids+bow


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 9 yr old daughter who is now shooting the mission menace - great bow IMO. At 6 her biggest issue was not the draw weight, adjustability but it was the mass weight. She shot a mini genisis because that is what she was comfortable with. When even tried the small diamond ( forgot what it's called) but that was too heavy. Remember they may be able to shoot a few shots with all these bows but they get heavy really quick and the shooting suffers.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Mission Menace - 2.95 pounds
Bear Apprentice 2 - 2.9 pounds
Diamond Infinite Edge - 3.1 pounds
Diamond Atomic - unknown
Diamond Nuclear Ice - 2.8 pounds


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> Mission Menace - 2.95 pounds
> Bear Apprentice 2 - 2.9 pounds
> Diamond Infinite Edge - 3.1 pounds
> Diamond Atomic - unknown
> Diamond Nuclear Ice - 2.8 pounds


atomic is 1.9 pounds bare bow


----------



## Bullseyenail (Nov 12, 2010)

Hoyt Ruckas is working great for my son he is pulling 16 pounds and loves it!!


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

For a 6 year old I don't think you can beat the Atomic. Perfect size and weight for a toddler. By the time they out grow it they'll be ready for the step #2 bows that will eventually get them into that 40-50 lb. range when peaked out. My 3 yr old grandson is stickin arrows in the target with me shooting the Atomic and on top of the world doing it. I had a dozen PSE 100's cut in half and he's got 2 dozen little stickers now that will last him 3 or 4 years. I got a whisper Creek for another grandson when he was 7 and first year or 2 was a struggle for him as low as it would go. Mainly because of the ATA and mass weight of the bow itself. Same bow as a Fuse freestyle. Thats why I got the Atomic for my next little archer. He'll be shooting it for several years before moving up. If they enjoy it; you'll enjoy it... Have fun


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I vote for the Atomic, and I can't second it enough —*mass weight is really important at this age. If a bow is light, it is fun to shoot, and fun is a decisive factor to keep up young shooter's interest in the sport.


----------



## Feldhege (Feb 19, 2013)

My Son (8.5 years old) has been shooting his Apprentice II since last fall. Took him two shooting sessions until he could pull it back completely by himself (23 pounds) but now he can shoot it for hours with no problem. We are slowly increasing the weight so he can hunt this fall with me (need 30 pounds to be legal). He absolutely loves his bow.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wulfwick said:


> atomic is 1.9 pounds bare bow


The mini genesis is 2 lbs.


----------



## MastaMarksman (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you input/replies!

After reading everyone's input and doing a little more research. I do think the Diamond Atomic is going to be the BEST choice.

I tend to want to over due things, or spend a little more and get a better product, but from the looks of things, there really isn't anything that compares to the Diamond Atomic in size, adjustability, weight, etc.

I do want my daughter to want to shoot this bow and not get too tired trying to funble with a bow that is too big for her. I think the Diamond Atomic will be perfect and by the time she out grows it, or is big enough to move up a level, my 3 year old son will be big enough to take it over.

Thank's again for all the input.

-Masta


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wulfwick said:


> atomic is 1.9 pounds bare bow


The nuclear ice is actually 1.8 lbs and the atomic is 1.9 lbs. I would definitely get one of those 2 for a 6 year old. I got my daughter (she's 8) a nuclear ice and she loves it. Like others have stated, the mass weight of the bow is often the biggest struggle for starting archers. These bows are very nice!


----------

